# Look who I may be bringing home in July!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very cute and seems lively, too. hope all goes well!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How very exciting! She looks adorable.....keep up posted.


----------



## AlexRVT (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you both so much, it has been a few years since I've had a puppy of my own so I'm very excited!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How exciting! She is just beautiful! I hope the time goes by quick for you! Pictures, pictures!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, she is delicious!!!
Someone had a post here on PF saying it is strange to call dogs and kids delicious, but looking at her that is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a beautiful puppy! Beautiful face and lovely cuddly little body! How exciting for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is adorable as can be! I hope she's the one for you


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh how precious! Reminds me of Rookie's baby pics....uh oh starting to get MPS symptoms!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Adorable yes you want that one


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am melting!!!!! 

What an adorable baby. I just love little reds.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Pretty puppy!

How exciting!


----------



## evth (Apr 25, 2015)

*Gorgeous girl. I can't stop staring at her pics.*

Especially the picture of her in the white tool ribbon! Pert and sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Absolutely charming! Were I you, I would have to take her home.

Can hardly wait for your further adventures, and of course, more pictures.

Viking Queen


----------



## AlexRVT (Feb 4, 2015)

You're all so sweet, thank you! I've been getting more into preparing for her and it's so exciting getting all of the supplies and everything ready.  I keep trying to decide on a name but it changes every week, maybe I'll just wait to see what fits her best.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Argh she is ridiculously sweet! The waiting is so hard!


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

She's beautiful and I am so jealous! I've been looking at different breeders for a while now but the timing hasn't been right. You must be so excited to bring her home!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is adorable!

When do you think your gotcha day will be? I am also in the throws of getting ready for a puppy around July 10th. We are on similar paths right now.


----------



## AlexRVT (Feb 4, 2015)

She will actually be 8 weeks this thursday, but the breeder likes to keep puppies an extra week so she can come home late next week. I just need to figure out a good day to go there, because next weekend is a holiday and also finals week at school for me, and I don't want to be too busy when she first comes home!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, get through finals before you pick her up. I am a college professor. My current summer class ends tomorrow night. My students are wildly stressed out right now. They had a big project due last night, and have lab and lecture finals tonight and tomorrow. If I were on their end of things I wouldn't want to be dealing with a puppy underfoot!

Good luck with the last days of school.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Can I ask what breeder you got her from? She is so beautiful!


----------



## McStargazer2 (Mar 12, 2014)

*that was my question too*



mom2Zoe said:


> Can I ask what breeder you got her from? She is so beautiful!


my same question she is gorgeous!!! I have a red and people stop their cars to tell me what a beautiful dog I have. I just got lucky as Beuaregard is a rescue surrendered by his parents who knew breeder etc.!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What an adorable little red Poodle. Her coat is lovely and who could resist that face? I agree with Lily CD on timing. Wait until you have a clear schedule because puppies take over your life and your heart.


----------

